# Preseason Game 2: Warriors (1-0) @ Lakers (0-1)



## bruindre

*@*









*Golden State Warriors* (1-0) 
*@*
*Los Angeles Lakers* (0-1)























*Stan Sheriff Center*
Honolulu, HI
Thursday, October 11, 2007
10:00 pm PDT


----------



## PFortyy

I wish I could watch this game...Stupid Australia..lol.

I wanna see the Rookies getting more minutes this game. Wright, Kosta and Lasme didn't get a single minute last game, Belinelli got decent minutes, should be looking to get more this upcoming game.

I bet another 1 point on this game, lets hope the Warriors win again


----------



## bruindre

what a great headline to wake up to:

Warriors complete 2-game sweep of Lakers



> Kelenna Azubuike scored 22 points and the Golden State Warriors beat the Los Angeles Lakers 119-106 on Thursday night, completing a sweep of the teams' two-game exhibition series.
> 
> Marco Belinelli had 18 points, Mickael Pietrus added 17 and Troy Hudson 16 for Golden State, which beat Los Angeles 111-110 on Tuesday night.





> Pietrus was taken to the locker room in the third quarter with a strained lower back. He did not return and is day-to-day.
> 
> Baron Davis, Andris Biedrins, Monta Ellis and Al Harrington did not play for the Warriors. Davis was out for rest, Biedrins is nursing a sore left big toe and Ellis missed his second consecutive game due to a sprained neck.



1. How serious is Pietrus' injury?

2. Why didn't Al play?


----------



## PFortyy

Pietrus will be fine..(guessing)

Al jus didnt play cos meh.(guessing)

PATRICK O'BRYANT DOMINATED!!! 10 POINTS 5 BOARDS 4 ASSISTS!!

Buike has really impressed me..Averaging around 25ppg the last 2 games. Lets hope he can keep it up.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I just watched the highlights on NBA.com - Stupid Halo 3, I could have watched this game lastnight lol


----------



## Yoyo

Azubuike seems determined to show he can replace J-Rich at the 2.


----------

